

Fox News debuts bizarre, giant tablets in its newsroom - dz0ny
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/7/4812630/fox-news-shepard-smith-news-deck

======
ClintTorres
This comic is 10 years old now, and still as relevant as ever:

[http://okcancel.com/comic/3.html](http://okcancel.com/comic/3.html) [Minority
Users]

I wonder what cognitive scores you've got to exhibit in order to be an on-
camera operator for the news?

------
notok22
New, practical, fast. And gone in 2 weeks after everyone gets sore arms and
they can't rotate people around anymore.

------
chris_wot
This is sort of like the Homermobile, only they gave Homer a news room and
said "Go for your life and make the coolest newsroom ever to grace this green
earth!".

~~~
astrodust
Green as in money? Or green as in environmental? This is Fox News, the
distinction is important.

------
elwell
Why did they have to make each one look like a giant iPad with the white
border and such?

------
jared314
Are they actual workers, or just background set pieces? (The people using the
tablets.)

~~~
samstave
Yes.

~~~
chris_wot
Best. Response. Evar.

------
pachydermic
"BATs" = big ass tablets

Anyways, this is completely ridiculous.

